#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  کمک ( یک ویروس عجیب که کانکشن غیر فعال میکنه )

## sohil62

با سلام 

متاسفانه من یک فلش به سیستم نصب کردم و با اینکه نود ورژن 4 هم روی سیستم داشتم و اپدیت 15.4.2011بود 6045 ولی سیستم ویروسی شده و وقتی که به اینترنت وصل میشم بعد از مدت زمانی از اینترنت دیسکانکت 

میشم و بعد از ان هر چقدر روی کانکشن که ساختم کلیک میکنم برای کمتر از 1 ثانیه روی دکستاپ ظاهر میشه و محو میشه کلافم کرده ایا کسی از دوستان با این مشکل برخورد کرده 

در ضمن یک بار هم ویندوز نصب کردم و اولین کاری که کردم نود با اپدیت نصب کردم و اسکن کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکرد ولی باز هم همون مشکل هست 
 مرسی

----------

*Khalili*,*khosrowG*,*kidamen*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> با سلام 
> 
> متاسفانه من یک فلش به سیستم نصب کردم و با اینکه نود ورژن 4 هم روی سیستم داشتم و اپدیت 15.4.2011بود 6045 ولی سیستم ویروسی شده و وقتی که به اینترنت وصل میشم بعد از مدت زمانی از اینترنت دیسکانکت 
> 
> میشم و بعد از ان هر چقدر روی کانکشن که ساختم کلیک میکنم برای کمتر از 1 ثانیه روی دکستاپ ظاهر میشه و محو میشه کلافم کرده ایا کسی از دوستان با این مشکل برخورد کرده 
> 
> در ضمن یک بار هم ویندوز نصب کردم و اولین کاری که کردم نود با اپدیت نصب کردم و اسکن کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکرد ولی باز هم همون مشکل هست 
>  مرسی


سلام

اگر مطمئني که اشکال از فلش بوده همون فلش رو يزن و فايل Autorun.inf و يک فايل اجرايي exe هم بايد کنارش باشه که احتمالا مخفي هست اونو rar کن و اينجا آپلود کن تاببينم چيه ......

----------

*Khalili*,*kidamen*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*Shami*,*sohil62*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام 
> 
> متاسفانه من یک فلش به سیستم نصب کردم و با اینکه نود ورژن 4 هم روی سیستم داشتم و اپدیت 15.4.2011بود 6045 ولی سیستم ویروسی شده و وقتی که به اینترنت وصل میشم بعد از مدت زمانی از اینترنت دیسکانکت 
> 
> میشم و بعد از ان هر چقدر روی کانکشن که ساختم کلیک میکنم برای کمتر از 1 ثانیه روی دکستاپ ظاهر میشه و محو میشه کلافم کرده ایا کسی از دوستان با این مشکل برخورد کرده 
> 
> در ضمن یک بار هم ویندوز نصب کردم و اولین کاری که کردم نود با اپدیت نصب کردم و اسکن کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکرد ولی باز هم همون مشکل هست 
>  مرسی


 به نام خدا
سلام دوست خوبم. فکر کنم یک شما نیاز به یک Anti-Malware داشته باشید. ببینیم اگر برنامه اش را داشتم برایتان میگذارم.

----------

*Khalili*,*kidamen*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sohil62*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
هیچ وقت به آنتی ویروسها اینقدر اطمینان نکنید چون اکثر ویروسهای جدید رو نمیشناسن. چند مدل ویروس قدیمی بود که یکیش هم ایرانی بود و موجب دیسکانکت شدن سیستم میشدند ولی با توجه به اینکه ویندوز رو عوض کردید باز هم مشکل دارید ممکنه مشکل شما از ویروس نباشه شما با پشتیبانی ISP خودتون تماس گرفتید یا خیر؟
حتما یک تروجان ریموور نصب کنید مثل malwarebyte و آپدیتش کنید احتمال خیلی زیاد پاکش میکنه.

وقتی هم ویندوز عوض میکنید باید تنظیمات را به گونه ای قرار دهید که فایلهای مخفی و سیستمی رو نشون بده و به جای وارد معمولی شدن به درایوها به اینگونه عمل کنید:
وارد درایوی که فرمت کردید و ویندوز نصب کردید بشید سپس در آدرس بار نام بقیه درایوها را به اینگونه بنویسید:

D:
E:
و....

و هر فایل autorun.inf دیدید حذف کنید اکنون باید یک آنتی ویروس و ضد توجان نصب  و آپدیت کنید و سیستم رو چک کنید دیگه نباید مشکلی داشته باشید اگر مربوط به ویروس باشه ولی اگر باز هم مشکل داشتید قطعا ایراد از سیستمتون یا ISP مربوطه هست


در ضمن مشخصات فایلی که آقا رضا گفتند رو بدید. دوم این برنامه رو که پایین لینک دادم بگیرید و ببینید هیچ کدوم از پروسه ها رو قرمز نشون میده یا خیر. و همچنین از لیست کلیه پروسه ها یی که نشون میده یک export بگیرید و اینجا آپلود کنید. تا بتونم بیشتر کمکتون کنم
موفق باشید





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*aramis*,*eisaz*,*gadraj*,*hojatka*,*hseifi*,*Khalili*,*meysam6541*,*moghaleb1*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*TAMIN*,*ادریس خان*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*محمد سا*

----------


## sohil62

*با سلام* 
*متاسفانه فلش مال خودم نبود و الان پیشم نیست* 
*و مشکل از isp نیست چون تماس گرفتم و مشکلی نبود* 
*خوب nod4 را من بعد از نصب ویندوز با اپدیت نصب کردم چیزی پیدا نکرد تمام درایوها را هم گشت ولی وقتی که به اینترنت وصل میشم بعد از مدت زمانی هیچ سایتی باز نمیشه و مجددا وقتی روی کانکشن کلیک میکنم که مجددا*

* کانکت بشم برای کمتر از 1 ثانیه روی دکستاپ میاید و محو میشه وتا سیستم ریاستارت نکنم مشکل حل نمیشه* 
*من از شبکه خود مادر برد استفاده میکردم حتی برای اطمینان یک کارت شبکه دیگر هم نصب کردم گفتم شاید سخت افزاری باشه مودم هم ریست کردم ولی همچنان مشکل هست* 
*مرسی*

----------

*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام دوست عزیز اما شما خیلی از کارهایی که من گفتم نکردید که. شما اینکارها رو انجام بدید مشکلتون حل میشه.
1- این آنتی مالوار رو نصب کنید و آپدیت کنید و باهاش اسکن کنید:

[DL]http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button[/DL]
این برنامه رایگان هست و آپدیت کردنش هم بیش از 7 تا 8 مگابایت بیشتر نیست
2- اگه اون چیزی پیدا نکرد این رو به صورت تریال نصب ، آپدیت و اسکن کنید. این یکی آنتی تروجان هست:
[DL]http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=14849[/DL]آپدیت و اسکن کنید. آپدیت این هم کم حجمه و زیاد طول نمیکشه

نهایتا درست نشد:
3-برنامه ای که بالا بهتون دادم بگیرید و از لیست پروسه هاتون یک export بگیرید و اینجا بگذارید

دوست عزیز وقتی م یخواین مشکلتون حل بشه لطفا همکاری کنید و تمام کارهایی که میگیم انجام بدید. شما فقط چندتا از موارد پست بالا رو که من براتون نوشتم انجام دادید و نوشتید درست نشد... در حالی موارد دیگر رو بهشون توجه نکردید. به هر حال برای درست شدن سیستمتون باید چندین مورد رو چک کنید...

----------

*Khalili*,*khosrowG*,*mehdifull*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## sohil62

*با سلام* 
*دوستانی که نود 32روی سیستم خودشون نصب کرده حتما نرمافزارهای که جناب نکویی در بالا قرار دادند بر روی سیستم خودشون نصب کنند تا مثل من دچار مشکل نشوند و همچنین جناب نکویی به دردسر نیندازند* 
*و واقعا هم از شما خیلی ممنونم که وقت گذاشتید و سیستم من را خودتون به شخصه درست کردید شرمنده جناب نکویی ان ارور که اول سیستم میداد رو میتونید راه بر طرف کردنش در سایت قرار بدید با اینکه کارهای که روی سیستم من انجام میدادید من هم میدیدم  ولی این اصلا متوجه نشدم ولی خیلی حال کردم تا حالا اینجوری ندیده بودم* 
*یک از دوستانم وارد مغازه شد گفت این موس چرا تکان میخوره چرا این سیستم خودش کار انجام میده هر چی بهش گفتم یکی داره برام درستش میکنه باور نمیکرد فکر میکرد دارم باهاش شوخی میکنم ولی واقعا خیلی جالب بود تعمیرات کامپیوتر از راه دور* 
*مرسی*

----------

*mehdifull*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام - خواهش میکنم

دوست عزیز یک ویروس و چندتا ایراد داشت که من براتون برطرف کردم ولی در مورد اون error که می فرمایید برطرف شد یک فایل که احتمالا ویروس بوده توسط نرم افزار ضد ویروس حذف شده بود ولی همچنان در رجیستری وجود داشت و در زمان بوت ویندوز می خواست لود بشه که چون فایل پاک شده بود به error بر خورد میکردید من اون رو براتون از رجیستری حذف کردم.
البته ممکنه یکی از نرم افزارهایی هم که نصب کردید موجب چنین ایرادی شده بود به هر حال من حذفش کردم....
موفق باشید

----------

*kidamen*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*stook*,*صابری*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

> hidden content may not be quoted


با سلاملینک فایل شما حذف شده File Not Found

----------

